# Need a TNT (sun-dried) Tomato Basil dip



## flukx (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Want to make a tomato basil dip, perhaps with sun-dried tomatoes, but not really necessary.

Any good suggestions out there?

Thanks!


----------



## mcnerd (Feb 18, 2009)

1  				 				 					cup  				 				mayonnaise
 				 					1/2  				 				 					cup  				 				sour cream
 				 					1/2  				 				 					cup  				 				chopped fresh basil
 				 					1  				 				 					tablespoon  				 				tomato paste
 				 					1  				 				 					tablespoon  				 				grated lemon rind


----------



## merstar (Feb 18, 2009)

SUN-DRIED TOMATO DIP
Sun-dried Tomato Dip Recipe : Recipezaar


----------

